# Laminating Boat Registration?



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

Been looking for this answer, any body know if its ok to laminate your boat registration?


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Isnt it a plastic card?


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

I just transfered with 1 yr remaining and it is paper. Think I just stick it in a zip-lock bag


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Lepatt said:


> I just transfered with 1 yr remaining and it is paper. Think I just stick it in a zip-lock bag


That's what I do.


----------



## nightowl (Apr 10, 2004)

The license bureau asked if I wanted mine laminated when I got my registration. They did it for a buck or 2.


----------

